# Flat Fish Feeling Fine ;)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

From this morning.......
I especially love the blue face heckels. They have finally settled down for awhile. I don't know what it is, but 16 seems to be the magic number for that tank. Everyone is happy at 16.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just loving the heckels. I think I would be bored with just one or two types, but five very different kinds keeps it interesting


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it would appear critical mass has been re-established in this tank!!!! For me, with this 90 gallon tank, I do best with a pack of 15-17 wilds. Anything more is just too much, anything less doesn't work as well.

Remember, _*your mileage may vary!*_


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And one last one for the evening...........


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you need to take a page from dave's book and add some branches in there!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Never ever EVER in a KAZILLION years!!!! Stupid flat fish don't get spooked and spear themselves anymore - they still try!! No more substrate, no more decorations, no more cannister filters, no more plants......NOTHIN' but FLAT FISH


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

how about a random pot with a little foliage?  

Are you going to breed in the future?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

No, I'm 49 and I think my breeder days are behind me......was THAT a proposal  !!!!!!

NO BREEDING!!!!!! Some of my fish are getting a little big and thick now, so when they get nasty, it causes too much havoc in the rest of the tank. Nope - I'd be happy to find out I had a full tank of boys  (or girls !!!!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

So sexist!!! lol!! They are looking great though! Hopefully you can get yours pushing 9" Like ricks his big wilds are amazing


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking Great Shelly . Keep up the good work...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If only the YouTube links worked!!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nsdlxw


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> No, I'm 49 and I think my breeder days are behind me......was THAT a proposal  !!!!!!


LMHO Ooooooooo. Go go Shelley, he has a tank big enough for a few penguins and a small polar bear for sure.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

April said:


> If only the YouTube links worked!!


Work for me April, must be your iPad ?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April comes down with "selective YouTubing" when it includes videos of fish she wishes she hadn't sold!!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No you have to click enable mobile devices on YouTube.
I can see them on other stes. Either you or bcaquaria site. I used to be able .

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275081,-122.835173


----------

